# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Rèn luyện kỹ năng tự học - Kế hoạch học tập

## nam123

​_Nhiều sinh viên cho rằng chỉ cần cố gắng học là có thể đạt kết quả tốt, nhưng thật ra, học ở ĐH khác với học ở trung học rất nhiều, và biết cách học có hiệu quả ở ĐH là một điều quan trọng mà có khi chưa được chú ý đúng mức.
Hệ quả của phương pháp học không tốt là lãng phí thời gian, thành tích học tập kém, thậm chí thi rớt dẫn đến chán nản, thất vọng và bất mãn._ 
_Học đối với SV là cuộc sống, là tương lai. Vậy nên thời gian học tập vô cùng quý giá, không thể lãng phí được. Do đó, ngay ngày hôm nay, các bạn hãy tạo và phát triển nơi mình một kĩ năng học tập có hiệu quả._


*1/ Lập kế hoạch học tập là điều cần thiết:*

Trước khi làm bất cứ chuyện gì, nên lập kế hoạch. Nếu không có kế hoạch thì không làm chủ được thời gian, nhất là khi có điều gì bất trắc xảy đến. Một kế hoạch học tập tốt cũng giống như chiếc phao cứu hộ vậy. Mỗi người, tùy vào nhu cầu của mình, sẽ lập một kế hoạch học tập riêng, kế hoạch đó có thể thay đổi khi cần, nhưng điều quan trọng là phải tuân thủ kế hoạch đã đề ra.


*2/ Kế hoạch học tập giúp quản lý thời gian:*

Bất cứ ai cũng có 168 giờ mỗi tuần, nhưng có người sử dụng quỹ thời gian đó có hiệu quả hơn người khác. SV có rất nhiều thứ để làm, bạn hãy liệt kê tất cả công việc cho từng ngày ( ngủ, chưng diện, đi lại, ăn uống, kiếm tiền, đi chơi, tham gia công tác đoàn thể, xã hội, thể thao…) sau đó, nếu bạn thấy còn ít hơn 30 giờ mỗi tuần để tự học thì bạn hãy kiểm điểm lại xem tại sao mình phí thời gian như vậy.


*3/ Học ở đâu:*

Bạn có thể học ở bất kỳ nơi nào, mặc dù rõ ràng có một số nơi thuận lợi hơn cho việc học. Thư viện, phòng đọc sách, phòng riêng là tốt nhất. Quan trọng là nơi đó không làm phân tán sự tập trung của bạn. Cho nên hãy làm cho việc lựa chọn nơi học thích hợp trở thành một phần của thói quen học tập của bạn.


*4/ Khi nào nên học tập:*

Nói chung chỉ nên học lúc chúng ta thoải mái, minh mẫn, vào đúng khoảng thời gian đã lên kế hoạch để học. Nguyên tắc là không học trong vòng 30 phút sau khi ăn, và trước khi đi ngủ,không học ngốn vào giờ chót trước khi đến lớp. 



*5/ Học cho giờ lý thuyết:*

Nếu bạn học trước để chuẩn bị cho giờ lên lớp, cần đọc tất cả những tài liệu, cần đọc trước và ghi chú thích những điểm chưa hiểu. Nếu bạn học sau giờ lên lớp, cần chú ý xem lại những thông tin ghi chép được.


*6/ Học cho giờ cần phát biểu, trả bài ( chẳng hạn giờ Ngoại ngữ):*

Bạn nên dùng khoảng thời gian ngay trước các giờ học này để luyện tập kỹ năng phát biểu với các học viên khác ( nếu cần). Điều này sẽ giúp bạn hoàn thiện kỹ năng phát biểu. 



*7/ Sửa đổi kế hoạch học tập.*

Đừng lo ngại khi phải sửa đổi kế hoạch. Thật sự kế hoạch chỉ là cách bạn dự tính sẽ dùng quỹ thời gian của mình như thế nào, cho nên một khi kế hoạch không hiệu quả, ta có thể sửa đổi nó. Nên nhớ rằng, việc lập kế hoạch là giúp bạn có thói quen học tốt hơn và khi đó việc lập kế hoạch sẽ trở nên dễ dàng hơn.
Bạn phải ý thức một sự thật đơn giản là tuân theo đúng kế hoạch học tập đã định là một chuyện rất khó làm, trong khi vỡ kế hoạch là một việc dễ làm nhất trên thế gian này.ư

----------

